# samhawk



## samhawk (Mar 20, 2015)

hey Slick, I don't know about BCseeds. The price is ridiculous. I am able buy well started clones, in Denver, for $10 of this Elephant Purple strain (or any other strain.) I haven't seen the buds yet but the strain is appropriately named "Elephant." I used purchased (Elephant Purple) clones this time, but have been cloning my white widow moms and I took a bud to "the clone store" in Denver when I went to get these clones. My moms had not recovered fast enough to get clones for this round. When I showed my WW bud to the dispensary, they told me they have 1 strain which is better and sold me the E. P. I bought my WW seeds from Crop King Seeds. I started 2 and got 2 plants. Germination 100%. I would not recommend anyone but Crop King because they only sell their own strains and they are some proud folks and I can promise you their seeds are REAL!!! And about 10 - $15 each.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 20, 2015)

First, welcome to MP. You found a good place. Now, you say the price at BC seeds is ridiculous, then offer up seeds at $10-$15 apiece ? That still sounds ridiculous to me. IMO.


----------



## DankColas (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome Samhawk
Nice to see you here. This looks like a great place.
Wish I was in CO!


----------



## samhawk (Mar 22, 2015)

If any one knows where to buy feminized seed from legitimate strains anywhere besides Crop King, please let me know. There are many seed banks such as BC seeds. Why in the world would you consider buying something from someone who will sell you anything from anywhere? Buy your seeds from a BREEDER! And yes, in my opinion, real legitimate seeds are worth as much as good clones. I cloned off of 2 seeds for a year. And "The Clone Store" in Denver sells killer clones for $10 any time I get in a pinch. These companies selling seeds from wherever they can get them, are all about the money. Crop King is a breeder. They even inspect every seed which goes out and only sell seeds from their own breedings and originals. DO NOT BUY SEEDS FROM A SEED BANK! BUY YOUR SEEDS FROM A BREEDER!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2015)

Ya mean buy from Crop King..?? Lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2015)

There is nothing at all wrong with buying seeds from a seed broker.  Many people want different seeds from different breeders.  Some companies do not sell directly to the public.  And a huge amount of people cannot walk into a store and buy clones.  There are many many legitimate seed banks out there and  most of them sell fem seeds.  Do not be worried about buying from a reputable seed bank.  You are starting to sound like a spammer.....


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2015)

Who's Slick?


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2015)

:yeahthat:?


----------



## samhawk (Mar 23, 2015)

Hemp Goddess, why do you want to patronize the middleman? I'm sure there are a couple reputable seed banks out there, but there are a couple reputable used car lots in town too. How do you sort them out? I don't. I just buy from a reputable breeder. I would certainly not presume to tell anyone what to do. I thought this forum was for talking to other folks who know. I know, from personal experience, buying seeds from a seed bank is a gamble. I also know, if I buy from a breeder I am familiar with, I will get what I paid for. A seed bank has no way of knowing if the seeds they broker are any good or not, let alone genuine (strains.) Use your good sense.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh, hereeee we go  

View attachment popcornsmeller.jpg


----------



## samhawk (Mar 23, 2015)

If you will check out my handiwork, in the 3 attachments here, you will see I might know what I'm talking about. 

View attachment WW label.jpg


View attachment WW fresh cut.jpg


View attachment WW closeup 1-27-15.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2015)

CROP KING,,,CROP KING,,,CROP KING,,,YEHAWWWWWWW,,Here we go. SPAM SANDWHICH ANYONE. LOL

Wish ya would guit saying Breeder,, makes me think of Sex.

Dangit,,my Wife says she has a Headache.
:48:


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2015)

LMAO... i hope that this one stays for a while... let it last please haha


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2015)

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2015)

Not all of us have the option of walking in somewhere and buying clones.  Some of us want to be able to buy different strains from different breeders at the same place.  Some of the breeders I like do not sell directly to the public or sell to the public only part of the year.  Part of what is wonderful about the internet is being able to find out who are reputable seed banks and who are not.  I have several seed banks that I have purchased from for years and years and they are reputable.  It is often a lot easier for breeders to use seed banks than to sell directly to the public.  IMO, you are doing yourself a disservice if you limit yourself to only those strains that you can buy directly from breeders.


----------

